# Oinktoberfest



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2010)

2010 Schedule

Friday(9/24)

Team Check-in	9:00am - 6:00pm
Meat Inspection	10:00am - 6:00pm
Cooks Meeting	6:30pm (Mandatory)
Gates Open to Public (Free Admission)	5:00pm
Pirate Dreams	7:00pm - 10:00pm
Saturday (9/25)
(KCBS Sanctioned)	
Gates Open to Public
10:00am
Judges' Check-In
10:00am - 11:00am
Judges' Orientation
11:00am - Noon
Judging Begins	12:00pm
Turn In Times	
Chicken	12:00pm
Pork Ribs	12:30pm
Pork Shoulder/Butt	1:00pm
Beef Brisket	1:30pm
Themed Side Dish	2:00pm
Dessert	2:30pm
Saturday Entertainment
(Times are approximate)	
Caribbean Extravaganza Steel Drum Band	11:00am - 2:00pm
Key West Express	2:00pm - 5:00pm
Awards Ceremony	5:00pm - 6:00pm
Matt Fox Trio	6:00pm - 7:00pm
Sunday (9/26)
(Outdoor Cooking Contest and Rib Oink-off)

Team Check-in	6:00am - 9:00am
Cook's Meeting (Mandatory)	9:00am
Gates Open to Public	10:00am
Judges' Check-In	10:00am - 11:00am
Judges' Orientation	11:00am - Noon
Judging Begins	12:00pm
Turn In Times	
Chicken Wings	12:00pm
Pork	12:30pm
Chili	1:00pm
Themed Side Dish	1:30pm
Dessert	2:00pm
Rib Oink-Off	2:30pm
Sunday Entertainment
(Times are approximate)	
JJ Swing	11.00am - 2:00pm
Gimme Buffett!	2:00pm - 5:00pm
Awards Ceremony


----------



## honcho (Aug 20, 2010)

No Judging Class, Is that right  ??


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes there is. Thursday 9 -23 Not sure on the time. If any one needs more info, call George at the store. 
716-759-4328

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2010)

FAIL.
http://www.oinktoberfest.com/forms.html

Pigs


----------



## honcho (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris, That said CANCELLED also.
Please let us know, The 5 hogs, front porch need the class also


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow that sounds complicated. Don't think we can make it. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, it's too bad. No Judging Class. I miss Jerry and Linda. These new folk just don't seem to give a damn.

Pigs


----------



## honcho (Aug 23, 2010)

So who are the new folks doing the KCBS rep this year ??


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2010)

Reminds me of the time they decided to take a drive during the meat inspection period...Uncle Bubba and my self were not very happy about that....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Not sure who I'll towel bitch for this year. Mark (Misfits of meat) need's help along with Hank and Roger that have 6 green egg's. Hank and Roger can handle it I think evan it's there first time at a comp. Mark on the other hand is on his own. His partner bailed on him. May just take the motor home down and spend the weekend. I"m sure it's going to be a blast.

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2010)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the time they decided to take a drive during the meat inspection period...Uncle Bubba and my self were not very happy about that....



Yea, that was rude in so many ways. Not sure what happened to Jerry and Linda. No one seems to know. Rumor has it that they had to resign. For what reason, I do not know. They were, and still are great people in the BBQ world. 

Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking forward to Oink again this year !


----------



## HandsomeSwede (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, the NYS comps seem to have gotten the Dakais as KCBS Reps. I'm not sure why they do it since anytime I have dealt with them they seem inconvenienced by the whole thing. Can we make sure they are around for inspection? At Brockport they disappeared right at prime Brisket injection time and meat was not being inspected for about an hour. When I finally tracked them down he made a smart arse comment about how I should have shown up earlier. This was a Friday load in so I had to work in the morning, similar to Oink. I know multiple teams also ran into this at the same comp. I guess the reps were doing me a favor, I thought I paid $250 to enter a well run cook-off, go figure ...


----------



## oompappy (Sep 22, 2010)

Oink!  8)


----------



## honcho (Sep 22, 2010)

oompappy, you cookin the OINK to,
Graet to hear that. haven't seen you since Roc City
I gotta talk to you,
I need to look at you drum, I'll check with you early Friday. B-4 the rain


----------



## swapnil147 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking forward to Oink again this year ! hopefully feelings are same here.....


----------

